

Mental Health Tetris - cl42
http://andrealyip.com/concepts/mental-health-tetris.html

======
cl42
I'm a pretty technical person and the idea of using video game culture as a
way to represent various personal/mental/social situations is quite
interesting. Does this speak to anyone else? Very, very curious.

